

Chartbeat raises $9.5 million to measure the real time web - bproper
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/16/chartbeat-raises-9-5-million-dfj-realtime/

======
tomgallard
I sometimes wonder about the value of real-time analytics. I use Google
Analytics real-time, and it can be extremely addictive watching visitors
arriving, navigating, hoping you'll get a conversion, looking at how they
found you.

But does it really add anything over none-real time analytics? Much healthier
to check your reports once a week or so I would think.

I often think its just another distraction (like checking email or HN) that
can moves focus from what I really should be doing.

Though I'd love to hear what uses people have found for real time analytics...

~~~
dangrossman
Look at their marketing. It's for publishers. Testimonials from Al Jazeera,
Fox News and Fast Company. The value in real-time analytics for them is clear
-- they're micromanaging their daily page view numbers by seeing what news of
the day is attracting the most eyeballs from what sources, moving those
stories up on their front page and expanding them, writing more about those
topics, etc.

~~~
runevault
It's depressing news has become something where the story that gets eyeballs
is more important than the story that needs telling. I understand WHY it's
this way due to how marketing dollars play out, but it's still depressing.

------
kmfrk
I am having a really hard time comparing all the available traffic analyzers;
I had my eyes set on Gauges (<http://get.gaug.es>) because of its pristine
look compared to the unholy mess of Google Analytics, but maybe there are
better or equally-good alternatives out there.

How do you compare the tools available out there, as long as one of your main
parameters are design/UX?

It feels like there are as many traffic analyzers as there are to-do apps for
iOS.

~~~
talbina
Give <http://getclicky.com/> a shot.

------
huhtenberg
Great dashboard facelift too. I've been following one of their designers on
Dribbble for a while now, and his has been consistently hitting the style and
usability nail on the head.

(edit) This guy - <http://dribbble.com/mattbango>

------
mmobile
Chartbeat is like playing video games.

This tool is a must for every site owner and highly addictive.

------
brokentone
I've used Chartbeat at both, my last and current jobs. It's really invaluable
for immediate feedback.

I went by their headquarters last week, and they're a quality team doing
really good work. They've got some great new ideas that I hope this funding
helps them produce.

------
slig
I've been using charbeat for a long time and all I can say is: I love it. I
really do. The insights I get are priceless.

The only downside is that sometimes I spend too much time watching it instead
of writing code.

~~~
singer
What kind of information are you using from it? And, how does it help you in
your business?

~~~
slig
I don't have a proper business per se, but I do make a living from a puzzles
(flash and javascript games) site with adsense.

I use the API to see what games are trending right now, and use that to order
the games on various "listings". That way, new and cool stuff are always on
top.

I can also see exactly what times most people get on the website, and I use
that information to send newsletters(and posts social media) on what I think
is the best time.

I see what games are more engaging and I can focus on them, writing more
features or simply promoting them better.

------
conover
I wonder how the introduction of Google Analytics' Real-Time beta has affected
their business. While it doesn't have all of the social features that
Chartbeat does, it does cover a lot of their ground.

~~~
mmobile
How do I get it? Is there a link inside GA?

~~~
tomgallard
Go to Home on the top tab, and you should see real time options on the left
hand menu

~~~
mmobile
Looks nice and there's a difference in concurrent visitors of 50% compared to
Chartbeat, anyone knows why??

~~~
arctictony
Google only receives pings on the page load so it then assumes that each
visitor is there for five minutes to get its measurement of concurrents.
Chartbeat is being pinged every few seconds so we can tell if someone is
really there or not. The infographic I linked to above explains it better.

------
citricsquid
Does chartbeat not publish their pricing? I'm trying to check what they'd
charge us but I don't see anything.

~~~
dbenedicto
My name's Doug and I actually work over at Chartbeat. You can get a breakdown
of our pricing at chartbeat.com/plansandpricing. Any other questions, feel
free to shoot me an e-mail at support@chartbeat.com.

~~~
citricsquid
Thanks!

